# Jameer Nelson's statline for the month of March



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Half way through march and so far he's doing: (bolded the important stats)

MIN FG *PCT* 3P PCT FT PCT STL BLK *TO* PF OFF DEF *TOT* *AST* *PTS* 

38.6 47-88 *.534* 6-21 .286 15-20 .750 1.6 0.0 *2.0* 3.0 1.0 2.7 *3.7* *5.1* *16.4*

What did you all have to give the Nuggets for him, anyways?


----------



## Enigma (Jul 16, 2002)

A first round draft pick via Washington.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

The Magic would have had 3 1st rounders this year if the Washington pick wasn't going to the Nuggets. Oh well. 2 1st rounders and 4 2nd rounders will have to do. With that many picks, I think the Magic could actually trade a couple 2nd rounders for another 1st and then trade 2 1st rounders for a high pick.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic would have had 3 1st rounders this year if the Washington pick wasn't going to the Nuggets. Oh well. 2 1st rounders and 4 2nd rounders will have to do. With that many picks, I think the Magic could actually trade a couple 2nd rounders for another 1st and then trade 2 1st rounders for a high pick.


He was worth the pick, don't you think?


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> He was worth the pick, don't you think?


Certainly. Looking back, he was the best PG in the draft. I heard a week before the draft he was breaking down Livingston and Harris and dominating them one on one. The only guy who actually looked good next to Nelson was Gordon. 

Any way, JW will hopefully show some more magic in this coming draft. He certainly has a lot of picks to choose from.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Very good idea to start him, he's been good so far but your team has been losing.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Is he gonna be Rookie of the month in the East?? I doubt it because of Ben Gordon, Dwight Howard and Emeka Okafor!


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Yeah, I was going to ask if you all thought, despite playing well, if him being in the starting lineup has had anything to do with your recent losing streak? Has it messed up the chemistry, or were you all going to play bad anyways?


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Double Post :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Yeah, I was going to ask if you all thought, despite playing well, if him being in the starting lineup has had anything to do with your recent losing streak? Has it messed up the chemistry, or were you all going to play bad anyways?


We were going down anyway, it's been a long time coming. Nelson has been fantastic, he's probably the person I blame the least. 



Idunkonyou said:


> The Magic would have had 3 1st rounders this year if the Washington pick wasn't going to the Nuggets. Oh well. 2 1st rounders and 4 2nd rounders will have to do. With that many picks, I think the Magic could actually trade a couple 2nd rounders for another 1st and then trade 2 1st rounders for a high pick.


This is incorrect. We have our own first round pick, that's it. The second round is more complicated. We have a Jazz pick from the Stevenson deal, a Cavs pick from the Battie deal, and the option to switch picks with the Clippers. We also owe Philly a pick. I think it works out like this: we'll give Philly the Cavs pick since it's the lowest, then we will switch our own second rounder with the Clips, giving us two seconds in the top half of the round.


----------



## Idunkonyou (Feb 23, 2003)

We also have the Kings pick. 

We owe the Nuggets the Washington pick.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Pan Mengtu said:


> Yeah, I was going to ask if you all thought, despite playing well, if him being in the starting lineup has had anything to do with your recent losing streak? Has it messed up the chemistry, or were you all going to play bad anyways?



The only bad part of him moving to starting PG is it has weakened the bench. It also doesn't help that Christie is injured and wasn't playing well anyway.

I don't think it has to do with Jameer. Jameer and for most of the recent games Dwight have been playing well and doing their part. 

I think most of it has to do with the two remaining Houston guys - Francis and Cato. Cato hasn't been the same since he sat out some games with the shoulder problems. Early in the year he was all over the boards and blocking shots ... starting fastbreaks and playing with a lot of energy. Lately, his play hasn't been anywhere near the same level. Whether it is because of injuries or residue of the Mobley trade, I don't know. 

And Francis' attitude appears to be getting worse. The honeymoon is over. I see him yelling at teammates a lot more and hanging his head a lot more, especially when someone else on the team makes a mistake. The last game on a 2 on 1 fastbreak, he threw a bounce pass at Jameer's feet that ended up out of bounds and I saw him tell Jameer that he should have had his hands up ... wtf? Don't throw the ball at his feet. And at one point in the 3rd quarter out of nowhere Steve-O pulls up for a 25 foot three with most of the shot clock left ... for no apparent reason. wtf with that? The play before that Jameer took a somewhat contested three off of ball movement and I saw Francis hang his head after Jameer took that three .. I almost feel like Francis jacked that one up because of that ...

Francis has tremendous ability, but his attitude sucks. Unfortunately, he is the leader of this team right now ... the team goes as he goes.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Idunkonyou said:


> We also have the Kings pick.
> 
> We owe the Nuggets the Washington pick.


We don't have any Kings pick, we traded it to Memphis (it turned out to be Kendrick Perkins BTW). Chad Ford or whoever you got this info from is wrong.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

Very impressive. I don't know why people aren't higher on this kid. If Telfair or Smith had this statline, people would be ready to deify them and give them the ROY. However, since Jameer was the college player of theyear and stayed in school for 4 years, people expect these numbers from him and don't give him credit for putting them up.


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Pinball said:


> Very impressive. I don't know why people aren't higher on this kid. If Telfair or Smith had this statline, people would be ready to deify them and give them the ROY. However, since Jameer was the college player of theyear and stayed in school for 4 years, people expect these numbers from him and don't give him credit for putting them up.


So true. With a guy like Telfair, people say just wait until he develops his jumpshot. Well, that's what they said about Darius Miles too. I'd be willing to bet Telfair is never as good a shooter as Nelson is right now. Nelson is for real.


----------



## fruitcake (Mar 20, 2005)

Jameer Nelson as a starter is a last year DWAYNE WADE clone (a little better actually)

Nelson (starting): 16.3 points, 4.5 rebounds, 5.6 assists, 1.6 steals
Wade (last year): 16.2 points, 4.0 rebounds, 4.5 assists, 1.4 steals

Nelson is a great talent, and he's got a lot of potential. I even think he deserves some consideration for Rookie of the Year (he won't win it though)


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

now if only the magic could get Shaq!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I laugh at those who say he's a small PG...yea he's small but he's got talent out the butt and he's someone u should build around...him and Howard...


----------



## Captain Obvious (Jun 15, 2003)

Mogriffjr said:


> I laugh at those who say he's a small PG...yea he's small but he's got talent out the butt and he's someone u should build around...him and Howard...


I agree with this, and another thing is Jameer is much stronger than most point guards, so that helps him a lot. The whole height thing is so overrated, I don't think it affects his game that much and I don't know if he'd be that much better if he was 6'2.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Captain Obvious said:


> I agree with this, and another thing is Jameer is much stronger than most point guards, so that helps him a lot. The whole height thing is so overrated, I don't think it affects his game that much and I don't know if he'd be that much better if he was 6'2.


He has really surprised me with his ability to finish drives over traffic. I guess a lot of that is probably due to his strength. His leaping ability seems to be pretty good as well. He is no Spudd Webb, but he can get up pretty good. He goes up and gets or taps out some impressive rebounds.

I am excited about the future of him and Dwight. Jameer is always going to lean towards being a scoring PG, IMO, but these days that isn't really abnormal. There are very few true PGs in the league anyway. If we can find ourselves a defensive stud at SG who can hit some outside jumpers, we should be in good shape.


----------

